# New Jointed Lures



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I had success in the Spring trolling my jointed lures for walleyes so I decided to produce a few more for this Fall. I did a traditional Fire Tiger, also tried imitating the bass catching Sexy Shad pattern, and finally did what I call Purple Tiger. It feels good to be making lures again.


----------



## loganlure (Aug 15, 2008)

Beautiful craftsmanship! I really like that purple tiger. How long are they?


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks logan. They are 7 1/4" long.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

NICE! They'll be GREAT at night this year! Won't be long!!!!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Dang ANdy those look great!!!!!!!! You will be running those in a week or two at night for sure! Big Daddy is right!!!!!!!! It won't be long!

I am glad your back to making lures again. It will be a good winter!

John


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks John. I have 1 more in progress. My 1st attempt at foil and I'm not sure I have the patience for it.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice looking can't wait for the pics with a fish on the end of those hooks.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are first class baits, Andy. Nice choice of colors too.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Vince. I wanted to do a bright colored lure and some lures more natural and subtle. I'm happy with how they turned out.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice Andy....

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I favor the second one down, but I love firetiger too.

I've tried purple for musky lures, but it doesn't seem to get much response for some reason. I know its a great color for other species at times.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

goolies, im not asking you to give away your secrets but if i wanted to start making lures how should i start? materials, etc. BTW those baits look unstoppable. hope to hear from you soon. PM or reply either one. thanks and again excellent job!!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Kastmaster93 said:


> goolies, im not asking you to give away your secrets but if i wanted to start making lures how should i start? materials, etc. BTW those baits look unstoppable. hope to hear from you soon. PM or reply either one. thanks and again excellent job!!


Thanks for the compliment Kastmaster. When I decided to get started lure making last winter I read through just about every thread in this forum. There is a wealth of information available here and some very experienced lure makers willing to share. I would recommend using the search function and do a search of the Tackle Making forum for threads started by member vc1111. Reading some of Vince's threads will lead you to do more searches and more reading and you will begin to get an idea of what you need to get started. All the information you need is here in previous threads. Post your specific questions and they will get answered. I'll warn you in advance that lure making can be addictive. Good luck and welcome.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

wow andy!!!!!!! those are amazing!!! i remember how good the jointed ran last year those are gonna get some:B


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Jake. It's not the same without you on the boat with us. We caught a 7lb'er on the sexy shad pattern the other night. Also hooked a fish on the purple tiger but lost the fish 20 ft. behind the boat. That same night the wonder bread pattern I made last winter landed 3 fish including 2 around 8 lbs. Nothing on the firetiger yet, but there is always next time.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey Andy,

Did you make there with your "drill lathe" or was this carved and sanded?


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

peple of the perch said:


> Hey Andy,
> 
> Did you make there with your "drill lathe" or was this carved and sanded?


Carved and sanded.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

goolies said:


> Thanks Jake. It's not the same without you on the boat with us. We caught a 7lb'er on the sexy shad pattern the other night. Also hooked a fish on the purple tiger but lost the fish 20 ft. behind the boat. That same night the wonder bread pattern I made last winter landed 3 fish including 2 around 8 lbs. Nothing on the firetiger yet, but there is always next time.


thats awesome andy i know i miss it already but with the way works goin its very hard to get out today was the first day i got out in forever!!! with those lures its only a matter of time before you and bill get some :B and some big money!!!!! GOOD LUCK GUYS!!!


----------

